# Help with dx code-Does anybody know



## TYSON1234 (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anybody know what dx code I would use for undesired fertility/complete family status? Could I use the sterilization code or is that used for the actual procedure done in the hospital?


----------



## kvangoor (Mar 26, 2013)

You could always use a family planning advice code, v25.0 series


----------



## Emmy1260 (Mar 28, 2013)

If the visit was to discuss the patient's options, because she desires sterilization, I would use V25.09 Counseling, other (family planning advise). 

If a procedure was done for sterlizaion, then V25.2 would be appropriate.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you, that is what I used on the claim.


----------

